# Letrozole to reduce gyno?



## Ja271 (Aug 14, 2015)

I was hoping someone could help me, I've recently developed some pretty bad gyno on both sides. I have been reading up a lot on Letrozole and it seems like some people have received some pretty good results in having it reducing gyno. So I went ahead and bought some of rx cart, I have been taking 2.5mg every day and just now hit the three week mark. I was planning on taking it 6-8 weeks so I'm about to have to buy some more before I run out to continue it. My only problem is I haven't seen any results at all so far, not even any sides which is weird since I've been reading that Letrozole gives you pretty bad sides. Which is why I'm starting to thing that the stuff I got on rx cart was bunk. So I was wondering if anybody here had a different/same experience with rx cart? Or maybe someone could pm me with suggestion of a better place than rx cart. Thanks for everyone's help! I'm desperate here


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2015)

Are you on cycle right now or off??? Letro is very very strong and will crash e really quick.  Dos you try anything else yet??


----------



## Ja271 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm off cycle, haven't been on cycle for a couple months. Which I think I got the gyno as a result from my last cycle. And no haven't tried anything else did a pct after my last cycle but that's it


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2015)

Get nolva then. Letro will prob crush your e


----------



## DF (Aug 15, 2015)

I've used letro with success to help reduce gyno.  I took 2.5mg until sympt were reduced.  Then I tapered off the letro.  I'd try another RC.


----------



## Azog (Aug 15, 2015)

Raloxifene or nolva. Some letro wouldn't hurt. 

How long has the gyno been around?


----------



## HDH (Aug 15, 2015)

The longer you have the gyno the longer it will take to be reduced. If you wait to long, it won't work. It also depends on the severity.

Letro is my immediate go to to get it down then I switch to something less harsh.

How long have you had it and how bad is it?

Is it possible you had slight gyno from the prior cycle you didn't notice?

All will play a factor.

H


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 15, 2015)

i prefer aromasin since there is no need to taper.  only issue is if u crush your estro you'll need to wait a couple weeks usually before u start producing more aromatase.


----------



## Magical (Aug 15, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> i prefer aromasin since there is no need to taper.  only issue is if u crush your estro you'll need to wait a couple weeks usually before u start producing more aromatase.



He isnt trying to prevent gyno, hes trying to reverse it.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 15, 2015)

Magical said:


> He isnt trying to prevent gyno, hes trying to reverse it.


i know.  aromasin is good for reversing gyno.  in my case i panicked and took too much and nuked my estrogen.  when that happens all the dbol or test suspension wont do anything because the aromatase enzyme was destroyed. so until u start producing more ur going to feel bad.  really bad.


----------



## Ja271 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yea I think you might be right I might I had some from my previous cycle and I didn't notice it til now so I would say it's been around for like 6 months.. I feel like it pretty bad, like quarter size.. And yea I was thinking of taking Letrozole for another month and some nolva after that for the rebound e. I just wanna make sure the Letro I'm getting is good cause I'm not sure if this rx- cart stuff is any good.. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## HDH (Aug 15, 2015)

Ja271 said:


> Yea I think you might be right I might I had some from my previous cycle and I didn't notice it til now so I would say it's been around for like 6 months.. I feel like it pretty bad, like quarter size.. And yea I was thinking of taking Letrozole for another month and some nolva after that for the rebound e. I just wanna make sure the Letro I'm getting is good cause I'm not sure if this rx- cart stuff is any good.. Thanks for everyone's help!



I was afraid of that. 

It's going to be tough to tell since the gyno isn't recent. I'm not familiar with rx cart.

You are going to need to treat it long term for the best reduction and it's quite possible that it's not going to fully go away.

If you are on cycle, you will want to get off. You don't want anything that's going to aggravate it any further or fight the treatment.

Do you have any other ancillaries on hand?

Do you know your body well enough to know when estro is crashing? Achy joints, libido loss, dry, etc...

If you are on cycle, what are you taking including aas, peps, gh and slin?

H


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 15, 2015)

The #1 drug for reducing gyno is raloxifene. #2 is nolvadex. 


Aromatase inhibitors should only be used for prevention when you're on cycle to keep estrogen in check.


----------



## Ja271 (Aug 15, 2015)

No I haven't been on cycle for a while now. Getting rid of gyno is my first priority right now. And yea I know my body enough to know when estro is crashing, which is why I don't think this Letro is any good I haven't gotten any sides at all that come with an estro crash.. Which after taking Letrozole for 3 weeks now I would of though at least some sides would of been affecting me by now? And I don't have any other ancillaries on hand but wiling to get anything if you guys recommend it?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 15, 2015)

Ja271 said:


> No I haven't been on cycle for a while now. Getting rid of gyno is my first priority right now. And yea I know my body enough to know when estro is crashing, which is why I don't think this Letro is any good I haven't gotten any sides at all that come with an estro crash.. Which after taking Letrozole for 3 weeks now I would of though at least some sides would of been affecting me by now? And I don't have any other ancillaries on hand but wiling to get anything if you guys recommend it?




Bro letro is an aromatase inhibitor. They are less effective than SERMs - Ralox and Nolva - for treating gyno. You can use the letro until you get your hands on either of those from a reliable source, but it sounds like your letro is bunk. Everyone is different but anything over 1.25mg of letro per day should cause joint pain and lethargy. I wouldn't get your SERM (ralox or nolva) from the same source.


----------



## HDH (Aug 16, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Bro letro is an aromatase inhibitor. They are less effective than SERMs - Ralox and Nolva - for treating gyno. You can use the letro until you get your hands on either of those from a reliable source, but it sounds like your letro is bunk. Everyone is different but anything over 1.25mg of letro per day should cause joint pain and lethargy. I wouldn't get your SERM (ralox or nolva) from the same source.



Letro is the shizz when it comes to knocking it out on the quick.

You won't find a study on it. I speak from experience and have used it more than a few times over the last decade and have seen it work for countless others over the years.

It's not something used for any length of time, that's why I start with it and usually end with nolva for longer use, ralox would be a good choice as well.

You can see by googling personal experience on it. 

Aromasin works too.

It does sound bunk if there are no sides. The gyno might be to bad for to long. I'd switch up even if it was good because it's not something you want to stay on.

H


----------



## Sledge (Aug 16, 2015)

I can tell u that letro from peptide pros is legit. Crashed my E bad with it. My dose was too high. Now im using it at 1.25mg 2x week. Have had definite improvement in some mild gyno that's over a year old, but I don't expect to ever get rid of it pharmacology.


----------



## Ja271 (Aug 18, 2015)

Preciate your help man! I saw peptide pros just has the liquid version of Letro, is that what your taking? And if so its working pretty good right?


----------



## Ja271 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can anyone please pm me a reliable source maybe? Preciate everyone's help!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 18, 2015)

buy ralox at any online pharma.  

put in into google and lots will pull up.  than check into the 2 or 3 your most interested in.  


We dont spoon feed here


----------



## Sledge (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, the liquid letro from peptide pros is def legit. Tastes like firewater, but it works. Be cautious! It will crash your estro bad if u overdo it. A little goes a long way. Read up on recommend doses, and start on the low side.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 25, 2015)

Letro is very strong.. never used it tho.

Years ago I had early signs of gyno a few times and both times nolva helped me a lot.

I was even lactating at one point when on eq and test


----------

